# Trippy music--- Viscouse Delicious by Infected Mushroom



## Cyproz (Aug 10, 2009)

Just thought id let u guys know some good trippy music for when ur on shrooms or just smoking some good weed. Its a group/band called Infected Mushroom and the album is vicious delicious. check it out.


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

IM are awesome although I prefer their old material alot more to the new.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 16, 2009)

Yea my friend just told me to download that album so i did, ill grab their older stuff later. This stuff is great though.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 19, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> Yea my friend just told me to download that album so i did, ill grab their older stuff later. This stuff is great though.


old infectedmushroom is much better thasn their new stuff
i'd recomend 

penta
para halu
Atriohm vs Encephalopaticys
Troll Scientists
Cujorius One
VA - Pagan Forest Magik
VA - Yggdrasounds 1 + 2
frozen ghost

thats just a few that i could reccomend its a fair bit darker than infected but its much trippier and less commercial than infected


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyproz said:


> Just thought id let u guys know some good trippy music for when ur on shrooms or just smoking some good weed. Its a group/band called Infected Mushroom and the album is vicious delicious. check it out.


311/ slightly stoopid/ the beta band are all good stoner bands


----------



## Shiela (Feb 22, 2010)

i downloaded same stuff...and yeah, its cool...


----------

